# Toledo Toy Show March 14th



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Tom Stumpf and I will be at the John Carlisle Toledo Toy Show 
Toledo Collectors' Toy Fair
Sylvania Exhibition Center at Tam-O-Shanter, 7060 Sylvania Ave.,
Sylvania, OH 43560

Sat Mar. 14, 2015 9am - 2:00pm Adm $7
General Admission - 1 day only - Saturday
FLOOR RIGHTS: $30 each during vendor setup​
Then we head to the Hotel in Hammond and set up for room trading
Hope to see you there!!


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah Bob and Tom, you guys are animals!

The majority of the Minnesota squad will be at Lucky Bob's in Milwaukee on Saturday racing T-jets in the Midwest Championships, then going south to the show. See you guys there!

Tom


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Mr Aurora 
Is this a new show or has this been going on for awhile.
This is a problem for me, I was going to try to go to the Midwest Show Sunday, but I hate the drive down around the big lake and the show in Ohio is a walk in the park as far as the drive goes.
OK who has the better show.

gt40


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

GT40,Dont miss the Midwest show in Indiana.It takes me and Bob 13 hours from where we meet to get there.wE MAY BE CRAZY THOUGH. Tom Stumpf


----------

